# All black wheels



## AGC26 (Jul 19, 2009)

I've been searching for some time now for an all-black wheelset, and have yet to come across anything. To be more specific, I'm looking for an aluminum wheel (preferably low weight) with bladed spokes. Any insight that can be provided would be greatly appreciated!


----------



## porterhouse (Jan 27, 2009)

If you like Mavic there is a new Ksyrium with a coating on the brake track:

https://www.mavic.com/en/product/wheels/road-triathlon/wheels/Ksyrium-SLR


----------



## valleycyclist (Nov 1, 2009)

It isn't so hard to get an all black wheel. Black hubs, nipples, spokes, and rims are common. If you do not want a machined braking surface you can get a completely black rim.


----------



## AGC26 (Jul 19, 2009)

Thanks for the quick replies! I know that rims can indeed come in all-black if the brake surfaces are not machined (my mtb wheels are all black . . . thanks to discs brakes) just was not sure if there were rims out there with special brake track coatings (i.e. ceramic) that can withstand road brakes. Those Mavics look nice, just wish they were a little cheaper!


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

I really wish Sapim would release all black versions of their aero spokes! I have never cared for silver spokes and think black would look sick on my bike.


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

ZoSoSwiM said:


> I really wish Sapim would release all black versions of their aero spokes! I have never cared for silver spokes and think black would look sick on my bike.


Sapim CX-Rays come in black. 










-Eric


----------



## ZoSoSwiM (Mar 7, 2008)

Oh man.. that is nice. Wish mine could have been black!


----------



## Zen Cyclery (Mar 10, 2009)

Ergott-- Damn fine setup. The jealousy factor went through the roof on that rig. 

OP- Finding a lightweight, all black set of hoops shouldnt be difficult at all. There are many different choices out there but here is just one of them. 

Kinlin XR200 Rim, White Industries H2/H3 Hubs, Sapim Cxray Spokes, Black Nips'

All of these parts are available in black. Additionally, I believe that a wheelset such as this one would come in around 1310 grams (with a 20/24 spoke count). I

If you wanted to lighten things up a bit more, you could always go with a different hubset. Replacing the White Industries with something like an Alchemy would shave another 60 grams or so.


----------



## asad137 (Jul 29, 2009)

The real question is...how long would the black coating on the brake track last? Eventually it will wear off due to braking. Even an anodized surface will wear, and the dust created will be very abrasive, leading to more wear.

Asad


----------



## ergott (Feb 26, 2006)

Zen Cyclery said:


> Ergott-- Damn fine setup. The jealousy factor went through the roof on that rig.



One better. Those are the earlier 24mm hoops they made as preproduction to the current 25mm. Not as aero shape, but stiffer rim so they ride like a dream. I may get other wheels in the future. Who am I kidding, it's only a matter of time. However, these wheels will be with me until I kill them. With Alchemy hubs and Wheelsmith DB14s on the drive side they still come in at 975g. I've ridden the rear a few miles with a flat tire once and they survived no problem, The rims are tough as nails.

-Eric


----------



## bent steel (Dec 28, 2007)

asad137 said:


> The real question is...how long would the black coating on the brake track last? Eventually it will wear off due to braking. Even an anodized surface will wear, and the dust created will be very abrasive, leading to more wear.
> 
> Asad


My Mavic 517 Ceramic mtb rims lasted through multiples sets of brake pads with no noticeable wear on the brake track coating. Mavic does make Open Pros and Reflexs with the ceramic coating, but they're more of a really dark grey than black. Same goes for the CD finish, but that does seem to wear off after a period of time.


----------



## Wines of WA (Jan 10, 2005)

I have the blackest wheels ever made. 

I have a set of Ligero Model 1 wheels that are truly all black: Hub, spokes and nipples are black. The rim is a Kinlin XR-300, but Ligero custom coated it with ceramic for better braking (and they do brake exceptionally well). 

When I say they are the blackest ever, I mean that there isn't even a tiny spec of silver showing, nor even a brand decal to offset the blackness of the wheels. They look cool. You can see them here: http://gallery.roadbikereview.com/showphoto.php/photo/91838/cat/500/ppuser/243728


----------

